# Grappa!



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Like it I do - Anyone else been seduced?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry I'm not there with you. I can't stomach the stuff, almost as bad as tequila. And I'm Italian also...:r


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

blah.....

that stuff is for the dogs.. sorry, just my :2


----------



## yacno (May 3, 2006)

I have had some really great Grappa, and some really bad as well. The good has always been flavored (plum, vanilla, etc) and served in a little glass at the end of a big Italian meal. The bad has always been out of a bottle, unflavored, and raw as hell.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Well this tuff reminds me of tequilla. Cheap stuff really bad, good stuff can be really good. The one I do not understand is Campari.

T


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> Well this tuff reminds me of tequilla. Cheap stuff really bad, good stuff can be really good. The one I do not understand is Campari.
> 
> T


Campari is an aperitif. It supposedly helps with digestion with the herbs it's made with blah, blah, blah. I think it's dyed from some sort of insect juice. Crazy Italians....lol


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm with you Jon, I like grappa


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> I'm with you Jon, I like grappa


:tpd:

Like Grappa. It great after a big meal . Helps settle your stomache.

Its like Italian Tea.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Italian tea?
more like Italian Ipicac!
:r





u
u


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

You can have my share, Jon. Never acquired a taste for the stuff.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried it a few times, BLAH!!! I will stick to the stuff made from the grapes, not the leaves!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

If it's the right kind, it's great. My favorite......well, the only kind I'll drink is Maraska Komovika. If I were a native american, that would be my fire water.......actually, I think I have native american blood somewhere. I really like this stuff, but it's the only grappa I've had. Got a nice kick to it....kinda like tequila with a very slight grape aftertaste.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

4WheelVFR said:


> If it's the right kind, it's great. My favorite......well, the only kind I'll drink is Maraska Komovika. If I were a native american, that would be my fire water.......actually, I think I have native american blood somewhere. I really like this stuff, but it's the only grappa I've had. Got a nice kick to it....kinda like tequila with a very slight grape aftertaste.


Croatian Grappa???

Sacrilege!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Croatian Grappa???
> 
> Sacrilege!!!!!!!!:r


Not really... Croatia is not all to far from N. Italy Grappa's home. In any case grappa is an acquired taste. I like it a lot. TJ's has some decent and not pricey ATM. And yeah.... lees from fermentation don't sound tasty but they are!


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

I like a good Grappa myself, though I generally prefer the very similar French liquor Marc. They're both made by distilling what is left after pressing grapes to make wine (eg the skins, seeds, etc) which is why you can often get grappa really cheap - but will taste like crap - whereas getting really good grappa - for example Nonino - is rather expensive.



a2vr6 said:


> Campari is an aperitif. It supposedly helps with digestion with the herbs it's made with blah, blah, blah. I think it's dyed from some sort of insect juice. Crazy Italians....lol


This is an urban legend I have long believed myself. There is no "bug juice" in Campari though!

The red color in Campari comes indeed from cochineal (also called crimson or carmine) dye. Historically, this dye has been extracted from the shell of a bug, the cochineal. Long ago - even before Campari production began around 1900 - the chemical compound giving this color (carminic acid) was identified and since produced synthetically - so long, bug juice!

It must be noted however that some people are severely allergic to carminic acid and may go into anaphylactic shock by consuming food dyed with carmine.


----------

